
Can San Francisco Be Fixed? - justinzollars
https://sf.curbed.com/2020/1/3/21030045/san-francisco-sf-fixed-problems-ideas-solutions-help
======
justinzollars
How I would fix SF:

1\. Eliminate all housing/building regulations except fire/earthquake rules.

2\. Introduce a negative tax on new construction. Current tax adds up to
$150,000 per unit of housing [1]

3\. Up zone the entire city

4\. Dial back street parking

[1] [https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/SF-is-one-of-
the...](https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/SF-is-one-of-the-most-
expensive-places-in-the-14888205.php)

